# habría o hubiera (haber)



## Gringo6391

Bonjour à tous!

J'aimerais savoir quel verbe ( habría o hubiera) il est préférable d'utiliser dans la phrase suivante : yo en su lugar no me habría/hubiera comportado mal con él.


Merci à tous pour avoir pris le temps de me répondre


----------



## totor

En este caso particular suena mejor *hubiera*, pero básicamente, *habría* indica una seguridad mayor que *hubiera* (o *hubiese*), que son más condicionales.


----------



## Gringo6391

totor said:


> En este caso particular suena mejor *hubiera*, pero básicamente, *habría* indica una seguridad mayor que *hubiera* (o *hubiese*), que son más condicionales.


 
Muchas gracias Tutor y Felices Pascuas


----------



## letidod

Yo diría habría. Si dices "yo en su lugar" estás elidiendo el verbo, y la frase original sería "si yo estuviese en su lugar (subj)" y lo que sigue en la siguiente frase es condicional "si yo estuviese en su lugar yo habría...."


----------



## Gringo6391

letidod said:


> Yo diría habría. Si dices "yo en su lugar" estás elidiendo el verbo, y la frase original sería "si yo estuviese en su lugar (subj)" y lo que sigue en la siguiente frase es condicional "si yo estuviese en su lugar yo habría...."


 
Muchas gracias Letidod, creo que la concordancia de los tiempo es el más difícil de aprender ( aplicar ) en español, ¿verdad?


----------



## floorchuuz

Yo pondría hubiera. Me gusta más. 

Acá los de mi edad suelen confundirse y dicen "Si yo iría a la secundaria..." por ponerte un ejemplo. Y está mal. Es "Si yo *fuera* a la secundaria..."

Yo lo veo parecido al caso que estás queriendo expresar.
Quizás es que de corregir tanto a mis amigos me quedó la idea fija y veo verbos mal conjugados por todos lados.

Que tengas suerte. Saludos.


----------



## Gringo6391

floorchuuz said:


> Yo pondría hubiera. Me gusta más.
> 
> Acá los de mi edad suelen confundirse y dicen "Si yo iría a la secundaria..." por ponerte un ejemplo. Y está mal. Es "Si yo *fuera* a la secundaria..."
> 
> Yo lo veo parecido al caso que estás queriendo expresar.
> Quizás es que de corregir tanto a mis amigos me quedó la idea fija y veo verbos mal conjugados por todos lados.
> 
> Que tengas suerte. Saludos.


 
Muchas gracias 'floorchuuz' ,tus comentarios me alientan sabiendo que los nátivos pueden equivocarse como nosotros lo hacemos en francés.


----------



## floorchuuz

Gringo...

Veamos si lo puedo explicar mejor. En español, existe hubiera/hubiese de la misma forma, se pueden aplicar indistintamente. Son dos formas del Imperfecto del Subjuntivo. 

Por ejemplo:

Yo hubiese/hubiera
Tú hubieses/hubieras
Él, ella, usted hubiese/hubiera
Nosotros hubiésemos/hubiéramos
Ustedes, ellos hubiesen/hubieran

Si combinas estos verbos con un pasado participio, obtienes el Pasado Perfecto de Subjuntivo. Por ejemplo:

Hubiese/Hubiera + ido, comprado, comido, estudiado, etc.

Se usan generalmente para expresar HIPÓTESIS. 

Si hubiese/hubiera paz en el mundo, estaría feliz. (Esto todavía puede llegar a suceder, es un posible futuro)
Si hubiese/hubiera viajado a Paris, hubiese/hubiera visto la torre Eiffel. (Imposible de cambiar, fijate que está acompañado por el VIAJADO, en el caso anterior hubiera era directamente el verbo)

Ahora te explico bien el caso del "HABRÍA".
(Existe el verbo, sólo que no está bien utilizarlo en tu caso)

Para que no te me escapes. Me gustaría aclararte bien la duda.
Espero no hacerte un embrollo peor! :S

"Habría" se puede emplear como forma impersonal con sentido dubitativo, de recomendación, de suposición: "Habría que ver si todos asisten a la reunión", "Habría que mandar la descripción del camino a los invitados".

(Sin embargo, en estos casos me gusta más cómo queda reemplazándolo por otras construcciones, por ejemplo "Deberíamos comprobar si todos asisten a la reunión" o "Mandemos la descripción del camino..." etc etc)

No quiero quedar muy persecuta, pero no es "nátivos" sino "nativos"


----------



## Gringo6391

floorhuuz! muchas gracias por esta lección de gramática, me queda claro,lo anoto, lo practicaré, no eres persecuta sino municioso.  Gracias


----------



## Pidjay

Nueva pregunta
​
Bonjour,

J'ai un problème avec habría et hubiera ! Je ne sais pas lequel utiliser
Ex: J'aurai dû aller voir ce film, car les critiques sont très bonnes.
hubiera debido ir a ver ? habría debido ... ? 

Quand doit-on utilise l'un ou l'autre ?

merci d'avance


----------



## swift

En français, il faudrait mettre un "s" au conditionnel.

_Debí haber ido a ver esa película..._

Voilà ce que je dirais. C'est un tour plus naturel, à mon avis.


----------



## mononokui

Pidjay said:


> J'aurai dû aller voir ce film, car les critiques sont très bonnes.
> hubiera debido ir a ver ? habría debido ... ?



Yo diría: *Tendría que haber ido a ver esta película*.

Por otro lado, no estoy del todo de acuerdo con el post de floorchuuz de 2008


floorchuuz said:


> Si hubiese/hubiera viajado a Paris, hubiese/hubiera visto la torre Eiffel. (Imposible de cambiar, fijate que está acompañado por el VIAJADO, en el caso anterior hubiera era directamente el verbo)



Yo diría:
Si hubiese/hubiera viajado a Paris, *habría *visto la torre Eiffel.
(Y sigue siento imposible de cambiar.)


----------



## l'amore

Para mí es mejor decir ''habría'' en este caso. Me suena más condicional.


----------



## amarillocadmio

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola
Tengo la siguiente frase:
C'est à toi de chercher. C'est peut-être de l'alchimie, que sais-je? Le sujet n'a fait que regarder. *Il aurait fallu* qu'il conversa avec ses êtres, mais *ç'aurait été* trop fatigant pour elle.
Tú lo debes averiguar. Tal vez sea alquimia,  ¿qué sé yo? La mujer se ha limitado a mirar. *Habría tenido* que hablar con estos seres, pero *hubiera sido* demasiado agotador para ella.

Como veis, he traducido el primer condicional por un condicional y el segundo por un subjuntivo, porque "me suena mejor". Como no es un criterio muy fiable, ¿alguien me podría decir s es correcto y por qué?


----------



## chlapec

Desde el punto de vista gramatical, en este contexto puedes utilizar ambos. Depende de gustos o costumbres.


----------



## Bandama

Gringo6391 said:


> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> J'aimerais savoir quel verbe ( habría o hubiera) il est préférable d'utiliser dans la phrase suivante : yo en su lugar no me habría/hubiera comportado mal con él.
> 
> 
> Merci à tous pour avoir pris le temps de me répondre




Il faut savoir que, en espagnol, le plus-que-parfait de subjonctif, ainsi que l'imparfait au présent, peuvent remplacer le conditionnel composé et le condidionnel présent dans beaucoup des cas (phrases de conditionnel comme la tienne, par exemple). Les deux formes sont, donc, possibles et correctes.

Pourtant, il est aussi important de savoir que la forme originale c'est le conditionnel et que, dans certains cas, l'usage de l'imparfait de subjonctif peut être réitératif ou stylistiquement faible. Face à un doute, je te conseille de suivre le formule: 

Si + pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo, condicional compuesto

(Yo en su lugar = Si yo hubiera estado en su lugar)


----------



## amarillocadmio

¿Si te he entendido bien, Bandama, en el caso de que los dos usos sean correctos, resulta preferible usar el condicional por ser la forma originariamente correcta?


----------



## muchas

si j avais.... j aurais....

si hubiera.... habria

*2º mensaje: *



totor said:


> En este caso particular suena mejor *hubiera*, pero básicamente, *habría* indica una seguridad mayor que *hubiera* (o *hubiese*), que son más condicionales.




no suena mejor hubiera. suena mejor habría. 

habría... indica una seguridad mayor??? habría es indicativo y hubiera subjuntivo...

nada de mas seguridad o mas condicional..!!!!!
no es lo que suene mejor sino lo que es.

*3er mensaje:*

se debe usar habría pues es indicativo.  

el subjuntivo (hubiera) se usa mucho en este caso, pero es un error.


----------



## mononokui

amarillocadmio said:


> Como veis, he traducido el primer condicional por un condicional y el  segundo por un subjuntivo, porque "me suena mejor". Como no es un  criterio muy fiable, ¿alguien me podría decir s es correcto y por  qué?



A mí no me suena mejor. Al igual que *muchas*, siempre he pensado  que este uso un tanto aleatorio del  pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo en lugar del condicional compuesto es un error. Tampoco estoy de acuerdo con el ejemplo de *floorchuuz *(yo utilizaría el condicional y sólo el condicional):


floorchuuz said:


> Si hubiese/hubiera viajado a Paris, *hubiese/hubiera * *habría * visto la torre Eiffel.



Pero nunca es tarde para rectificar. Quizás si *Bandama *o *chaplec *nos pudieran citar alguna de sus fuentes, me quedaría más convencida  Y sería una muy grata sorpresa  porque realmente es un uso muy extendido.


----------



## Paquita

La RAE dice:
http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=si


> *b) *Si la condición se refiere al pasado, la prótasis va  en pretérito pluscuamperfecto o antepretérito de subjuntivo y en la apódosis se  emplea este mismo tiempo, preferentemente la forma en _-ra,_ aunque también  se admite la forma en _-se:_ _*Si hubiera/hubiese tenido dinero*, *me  hubiera/hubiese comprado un coche*;_ el condicional compuesto o  antepospretérito: _Si hubieras/hubieses estudiado, habrías aprobado; _o el  condicional simple o pospretérito: _Si hubiera/hubiese terminado los estudios,  hoy tendría un trabajo mejor_. También en este caso debe evitarse el empleo  en la prótasis del condicional compuesto o antepospretérito, que se da, como ya  se ha indicado antes (→ a), entre hablantes de algunas zonas de América y del norte de  España:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Si lo habría sabido, te lo hubiera  dicho_


----------

